# 1987 300ZX alarm system



## somar3061 (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi guys, just bought this car for junior to get some quality time with him. We are trying to restore the car and ran into a couple of glitches, hope you can help. The car is solid with high mileage, no body damage, garage kept. everything seems to be working except:

1. Can anyone tell me how to turn on/off the factory alarm on a 1987 nissan 300ZX 2+2? No manuals.

2. I also had the rear brake lights turn on and stay on for no apparent reason. could it be related to the alarm system?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

1. http://www.az-zbum.com/information.factory.alarm.shtml

2. http://z31.com/brakepedal.shtml


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> 1. http://www.az-zbum.com/information.factory.alarm.shtml
> 
> 2. http://z31.com/brakepedal.shtml


 :thumbup:

..............


----------



## somar3061 (Oct 17, 2005)

*thank you*

I really appreciate the info, thanks.


----------



## somar3061 (Oct 17, 2005)

*thanks*



AZ-ZBum said:


> 1. http://www.az-zbum.com/information.factory.alarm.shtml
> 
> 2. http://z31.com/brakepedal.shtml


The info you provided was right on the money!

We got the alarm working right and the brake lights to go out.

We had to modify the brake switch a little. Seems those plastic spacers that separate the brake pad from the switch get brittle and break off, thats why the lights go on. Anyway, instead of buying a new switch you can fix this problem by placing a small nut and bolt in its place, make sure the head of the bolt is smooth and faces toward the brake pedal. No drilling required. Easy fix!

Thanks again.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

somar3061 said:


> The info you provided was right on the money!
> 
> We got the alarm working right and the brake lights to go out.
> 
> ...


With regards to the brake switch, apparently, you didn't really read the link or even look at the pretty pictures. No one said anything about replacing the switches. The "plastic spacers" are actually rubber stoppers. They're a couple bucks a piece at the Nissan dealership and don't cause premature switch failure because of vibrations or slamming into the switch.


----------

